

Android pulls ahead of Windows Mobile (June mobile OS market share stats) - RK
http://androidandme.com/2009/07/mobile-analytics/android-pulls-ahead-of-windows-mobile/

======
eli
...in terms of requests for mobile web pages served by AdMob.

The Android browser is pretty good and Mobile IE stinks, so I'm not sure this
is a 100% accurate reflection of actual devices in use. Also, I bet enterprise
users do less casual web surfing than consumers.

Still, pretty interesting.

~~~
symesc
Yeah, I think it's interesting alright, especially when the browser is
becoming the OS.

I didn't realize that Google plans to implement Google Voice on the iPhone by
writing it in HTML 5. Thanks to This Week in Google podcast for telling me.

The Google purchase of On2 last week really makes me think Google plans to
round out the HTML 5 spec for video by open sourcing all the codecs and
patents they now own.

If they do that, the only OS I'd need would be eerily similar to what Chrome
OS is rumoured to become.

What fascinates me is how quickly this is all coming together. Linux has been
around for years, but it's growth accelerated with the Internet exposing more
and more people to the platform.

But what's happening around HTML 5 will do far more good for me as a netizen
than the total of what the open source movement has brought about so far.

The HTML 5 demos of audio and video and gaming are very expensive from a
processing point of view today. My newest Mac breaks a bit of a sweat when
running some of these demos. But processors will get better and browser
performance will improve.

I'll be interested to see if/when Apple launches its tablet whether it
contains a 3G chip. If they're prepared to sell those things without a voice
contract to go along with the data contract, it means they see what Google
sees too.

If they don't, my next phone may run Android (2.3 years left on existing
contract). HTML 5 with a robust specification for audio and video means I will
no longer need iTunes. I will simply stream to the browser from my cloud at
home or on someone else's farm. The only time I would need stored content is
when I'm off the grid, and Google's figuring that out too with Gears and parts
of HTML 5.

It's suddenly a Web world, and we all live in it. If I'm Apple or Microsoft,
I'm scared to DEATH of Google, at least in the consumer market. And the ironic
thing is Google's not actually competing directly with either of them. Their
deaths will simply be byproducts of doing the right thing.

------
blimpy
For those struggling with messy Android contact importing (via Gmail):
[http://blog.endpoint.com/2009/07/gmail-contacts-notes-
conver...](http://blog.endpoint.com/2009/07/gmail-contacts-notes-
converter.html)

